# Slow laptop



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys i am having trouble with my laptop every time i open my laptop in the morning my computor goes super slow and gets not responding errors for like an hour any ideas.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 3, 2011)

i dunno, maybe its got a virus or malware somethin? thats my guess every time someone says their computer is super slow lol
or it could be overheating
or it could be low on memory or some shit


----------



## shteev (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, we need to know more than that.
To me, it just sounds like a really underpowered machine.
What are the specs?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

Defragment that shit. But the error shit sounds like malware shit.

Format the hard drive, maybe? Of course, this will delete your shit, and you'd need to reinstall the operating system.


----------



## shteev (Dec 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Defragment that shit. But the error shit sounds like malware shit.
> 
> Format the hard drive, maybe? Of course, this will delete your shit, and you'd need to reinstall the operating system.



For whatever it's worth, 3/4 of the sentences in that post contained shit.

But, yeah, if you back up all your shit and then format the shit, re-install your OS and then put your shit back on, shit should work better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

Alternatively, go on ebay or someshit, and sell that shit to some foolish little shit. Then you could see about getting a shitload of money to buy some other cool shit, or a laptop that isn't shit.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 3, 2011)

It could be anything.......

-How old is the laptop?
-What is the Operating System?
-How much space are you using on your Local Disk and your Recovery Disk?
-Do you have any programs that automatically launch when you start up your laptop? (MSN Messenger, Skype, e.t.c? If you disable them from automatically launching this usually helps)
-How hot do the CPUs get? How many cores does it have?
-Dare I ask..........what sort of things are you doing on this laptop?

Depending on the age..........laptops just become slower with age. As you download more programs, this will also slow down the laptop.

Try Reimage, or take a look at Microsoft's guide (assuming that you're running a Windows OS).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 3, 2011)

give it some meth


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

I have plenty of memory my computor from 2007 and i have windows vista and i checked and had no viruses whatsoever.


----------



## BRN (Dec 3, 2011)

veeno said:


> my computor from 2007 and i have windows vista



That's one problem...


Ok, first things first.

Open start, choose Run, type DXDIAG, and then choose Save All Information. Paste that text file to www.pastebin.com and let us have a look.

 Secondly, if you've downloaded a bunch of software or installed very many things, it's likely that you've asked your computer to start some programs on booting. If you're launching seven or eight programs all at once just as you're starting, no wonder it's slow.


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay but i am going to have to post it on monday.


----------



## BRN (Dec 3, 2011)

veeno said:


> Okay but i am going to have to post it on monday.



It would take you about four seconds, and then we could start helping, but...


----------



## shteev (Dec 3, 2011)

You should really try to un-clutter it, keep programs from launching at startup, and uninstall programs you never use.


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

SIX you do not understand i will not get my laptop till monday because i left it when i was at a friends.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

veeno said:


> SIX you do not understand i will not get my laptop till monday because i left it when i was at a friends.



Say that, then.

Christ.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you try turning it off and on again? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 3, 2011)

shteev said:


> Oh, try deleting your System 32 files. Getting rid of those helps the defragmentation process.



Don't be a douche

OP, don't do that, it will trash your computer.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Check how much free space you have, if it's too low it could slow down your computer considerably


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea your right gibby sorry about that.


----------



## Kranda (Dec 4, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Did you try turning it off and on again? :V



IT Crowd? And yes try defragmenting. Deleting stuff if your running out of space. Also if it is a virus backup important stuff and just nuke the rest of it.


----------



## Draconas (Dec 4, 2011)

Mydefrag
Ccleaner  
Avast  
Malwarebytes  
Spybot  
Soluto  
LALALALALALALA

Those should help

_Your link to pirated and illegal software has been replaced with dancing theme park mascots. -Corto_


----------



## BRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Draconas said:


> Those should help



Yeah, you shouldn't link that last one.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Alternatively, go on ebay or someshit, and sell that shit to some foolish little shit.



You're making it so hard to respect you as a human being.



SIX said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't link that last one.



Yarr Harr, Fiddle dee dee.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> You're making it so hard to respect you as a human being.



I said that for the sake of saying more shit. I'm more surprised that you thought I was actually being serious. On the other hand, though, if OP formats his laptop's hard drive it would be quite sellable.


----------



## Elim Garak (Dec 4, 2011)

Due the electromagnetic effects of a solar flare and the magnetism on the hard drives becomes less so it becomes slower, you need to remagnetise your hard drive *:V*


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Alternatively, go on ebay or someshit, and sell that shit to some foolish little shit. Then you could see about getting a shitload of money to buy some other cool shit, or a laptop that isn't shit.


Thats just too much shit.


Have you tried hitting it with a hammer!? :grin:

:V


----------



## veeno (Dec 6, 2011)

Nevermind guys my friend took a look at it and somehow made it better that guys a freaking brainiac.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2011)

You should also consider putting preventive measures (links provided by Draconas) to prevent such slowdown again. Also consider using SpywareBlaster, as it puts 'killbits' on that keep nasty spyware and other crap that can be installed via browser from being installed.


----------

